# Deicing Educational Opportunity



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a heads up, Dale Keep is speaking this Wednesday morning January 28 at the GLTE conference in Lansing, MI. The conference is being held at the Lansing Convention Center. His topics are 1) How de-icers work and 2) Factors that influence application rates. His talks are at 8:00am and 9:00am. In the afternoon there are a couple of tracks discussing the damage salt can do to plant material. Just thought I'd mention this educational opportunity.


----------

